# Electric fence for pygmy goats?



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

My woven wire is getting old and needs to be replaced. All I keep in is pygmy goats. It is about 1 acre with a small pond. Would an electric fence keep them in? And how far apart would you space the wires? It would be alot easier to install than woven wire. I was looking at electric fencers at Rural King. Are the battery or solar ones effective for goats?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

This is my 2 cents worth.......

I have kept pygmy goats for many years in an electric fence...I now have 4 strands, but am going to 5 strands as a select few have figured out how to twist and jump off the ground and through strands 2 and 3...from my experience you have to use BARBED wire on the lower 3 strands to give a bite down to the skin (regular round stuff won't work worth a flip on a goat).....Get a good plug in fence charger and a copper grounding rod (Home Depot) driven to the hilt...

There are pros and cons to the electric fence.....cons are constant upkeep (Roundup is a great help here) and it can get hit by lightning anywhere near the fence (I've replaced several boxes over the years)....
one of the pros I like best is outside critters (we have a healthy coyote population around)
won't mess with it, it is low cost and is not a permanent fence....

And as far as an electrocuted goat, its NEVER happened here...

Thanks,
Scott
http://www.justkiddinfarm.com


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

When I started out, I used electric fence. It kept my horse in but her pet pygmy would get out all the time. I also had trouble with deer taking the fence down. Saw a 12 pointer pop three lines when his horns got caught. 

I personally like the woven wire with a strand of electric running inside on the bottom. Keeps goats in and predators out. 

Don't bother with the solar, it isn't strong enough most of the time. MHO


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I use tall stock panels, pygmys can fly, I watched one of my does today, fly over a five foot fence, so tomorrow,, we are adding another foot of wire to it. then a top board. pygmys are the cutest things in the world, but they do fly.


----------

